# making all xservers



## nedry (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello, I just tried to `make install` all xservers in /usr/ports/x11-servers

It gave me the following errors:

```
ng: automake-1.9: not found
WARNING: `automake-1.9' is missing on your system.  You should only need it if
         you modified `Makefile.am', `acinclude.m4' or `configure.ac'.
         You might want to install the `Automake' and `Perl' packages.
         Grab them from any GNU archive site.
cd . && /bin/sh /usr/ports/x11-servers/x11rdp/work/x11rdp_xorg71/xorg-server-X11R7.1-1.1.0/missing --run autoconf
configure.ac:1599: error: AC_SUBST: `libdir exec_prefix prefix' is not a valid shell variable name
configure.ac:1599: the top level
autom4te-2.69: /usr/local/bin/gm4 failed with exit status: 1
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:659: configure] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11-servers/x11rdp/work/x11rdp_xorg71/xorg-server-X11R7.1-1.1.0'
error make xorg-server
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-servers/x11rdp
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11-servers
root@test-bsd:/usr/ports/x11-servers #
```
I am now going to try and install automake-1.9 and try again.
nedry


----------



## nedry (Sep 20, 2016)

ok system has automake 1.15 installed will try compiling Xorg separately now, but wanted to compile and install all the xservers in one go,
nedry


----------

